# How to Make Soap Petals?



## SueSoap (Feb 15, 2013)

I saw this listing on Etsy for soap petals.  I have seen something like them where you dip silk petals in M&P soap, but these don't look like they are soap-covered silk petals.  Also, the description says they disintegrate with washing.  How do you suppose they are made?
http://www.etsy.com/listing/1032473...=9&ga_order=date_desc&ga_search_type=handmade


----------



## bridgetmoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Now that looks nice but it looks shiny, maybe soap and wax lol?


----------



## paillo (Feb 15, 2013)

Thinking they look like very thin tissue paper dipped lightly in soap hot enough not to leave drips or high spots. And then draped over something waxed and slightly convex to get a slight curl. They're lovely! And yup, definitely M&P.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 15, 2013)

Ingredients: Organic Coconut Oil, Organic Palm Oil, Glycerin (kosher, of vegetable origin), Purified Water, Lye (saponifying agent - turns oil into soap), Sorbitol (moisturizer), Sorbitan oleate (emulsifier, naturally derived), Soy bean protein (conditioner), Premium Fragrance & Organic Essential Oils

Not sure what sorbitan oleate is...google time!


----------



## Tralaaje (Feb 15, 2013)

*Maybe something along these lines?*

I found this on soap queens blog

http://www.soapqueen.com/bath-and-body-tutorials/melt-and-pour-soap/make-like-a-tree-and-leaf-2/

Just print rose petals instead of leaves, I would think that would work.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 15, 2013)

That's probably m&p soap Liz. Glycerin, sorbitol, and soy protein is in a lot of them.


----------



## Genny (Feb 15, 2013)

Yep, it's just MP soap that's been poured very thin & cut out.


----------



## deb8907 (Feb 15, 2013)

http://www.flexiblemolds.com/flowers__leaves.htm - Here is a link for a silicone mold for rose petals; would work with MP.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 15, 2013)

Could you possibly "paint" freezer paper with cp soap and peel off?


----------



## SueSoap (Feb 16, 2013)

Oooh!  I think I'd like to try it with the water-soluble paper....... If it's thin enough.  Actually, I have water-soluble stuff I use for quilting, if I can find it, I'll try it with m&p.  Thanks all!


----------

